# RIP Toothless & Cloud



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I 'adopted' Toothless from an online friend who found him with fin rot so bad that it had advanced to body rot - and that's how he got his name.

Poor Toothless had done so well and grown his fins back in - then silly me tried a 55 gallon divided tank with DIY dividers that slipped. One fish single handedly killed Toothless, Rosey, and himself.

None of the fish died immediately - Rosey was bad off b/c he was a rosetail so wasn't strong enough to handle the injuries. He had scales missing along with massive fin damage. I had hoped to nurse all back to health, but the injuries were too severe. Rosey died about a week later.

Cloud (the culprit) died yesterday, and Toothless died today. About 2/3 weeks later.

RIP beautiful boys.
Toothless









Cloud


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Cajun, I am sooo sorry...  Poor guys... You never would have seen that coming. My guys are almost all in divided tanks too... scary.. :/ I feel especially bad about Rosie, seeing as how i feel personally connected to him (making his drawing)  I'm very sorry for your loss. They were beautiful boys.


----------



## STARLITE111 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about your babies. God Bless


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no - that's just awful. I'm sorry you lost your fish Amy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about all your fish, Amy.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

My they Rest in peace, hopefully god will do them good.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone <3


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, both fish are so gorgeous <3


----------

